# Need help!



## Dvirden (Jul 2, 2021)

Hello, 
I never have done this but I’m struggling and can’t figure it out. I just bought a icotech outlaw and am struggling to get any action. I’ve called many coyotes in using hand calls, lucky duck and mojo calls but the icotech has me baffled. Any help on what sounds are working for you guys or ways to use it would be greatly appreciate!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don’t own an icotech and am not familiar with their specific sounds, but we’re I in your shoes I’d try something as similar to what you have used successfully in the past. Ask yourself is it the caller ? Or are you doing something different or are there any coyotes still in the places you hunt.
Let us know how things go, and Welcome to PredatorTalk.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good advice there Don, scouting for sign is # 1, no sense in educating them if they are not there, less calling is better than over calling.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

How you gonna educate them, if they are not there?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Online classes ?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a gc500 and I mostly use it on set for bird sounds like a wounded woodpecker I leave it going and still hand call or I’ll howl on a hand call and play group howls on the caller I use it to add more realism to my sets than as a primary sound source hope this makes sense good luck out there calling


----------

